
Numbers follow a surprising law of digits, and scientists can't explain why - hariis
http://www.physorg.com/news98015219.html
======
tokenadult
There have been other posts about this before on HN, I'm pretty sure. The
Wikipedia article

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benford%27s_law>

reviews some of the literature on this observation.

